

Show HN: Tool helps elderly determine costs of care and ways to pay - rcarrigan87
http://remainathomeseniorcare.com/long-term-care-calculator/

======
rcarrigan87
Built this as a philanthropic/learning project for our small home health
company. Have a lot of additional ideas to help families navigate the
incredibly complex senior care market. Feedback welcome!

